# outboard maintenance shop suggestion in jax, fl



## Celicacy (May 16, 2012)

I just recently purchased a mitzi skiff with a 40 hp honda motor . I finally have 10 hours on the motor just seeing if anyone knows a reputable place to get the motor serviced in jacksonville fl. or within an hour of jax. thanks.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Get a hold of forum member Creek runner


----------



## Celicacy (May 16, 2012)

I will send him a pm. Thanks.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't work on Honda's anymore. Take it to Crew 'N" II Marine. Best honda dealer in Florida!


----------



## Celicacy (May 16, 2012)

thank you for the help! im going to take it there this weekend.


----------

